# yoursearch247



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, seit Tagen werde ich von einer unerwünschten Startseite genervt Ad aware und Spybot Search konnten diesbezüglich nichts finden  :evil: um diese Seite handelt es sich dabei h**p://www.yoursearch247.com/ mit dieser Seite öffnet sich ein weiteres fenster in dem steht... 

Warning. Important Message!!!
You are seeing this message, because we have detected that you have tracking software installed in your machine. (more info) 
This is not a virus, but a program in your machine that monitors and transmits all of your online activities, and is a serious violation of your privacy.
Below is a link to a free scanner to download that will find and remove all spyware programs on your machine:  Get the scanner  dann ein Link zu h**p://www.enigmasoftwaregroup.com

Wie werde ich den Mist wieder los???? Euer Test hat mich nur beglückwunscht das kein Dialer auf meiner Platte ist   

Gruß Iris

*[Virenscanner: Link deaktiviert]*


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2004)

Hast Du mal Spybot Search & Destroy probiert?


----------



## News (15 März 2004)

Wenn die Programme nicht helfen, würde ich manuell z.B. Folgendes probieren:

-"RedEdit" starten, mit der dortigen Suchfunktion nach "yoursearch" gucken und ggf. Registry-Einträge ändern/löschen (natürlich vorsichtig, Backup der Registry kann nicht schaden).

- Autostarts überprüfen, z.B. auch mit "Msconfig"

- "Hosts"-Datei im Windows-Ordner prüfen.

- Windows-Ordner "Downloadad Program Files" nach verdächtigen Dateien durchsuchen.


----------



## virenscanner (15 März 2004)

CWShredder sollte diese CWS-Variante entfernen...

http://www.merijn.org/cwschronicles.html#cwshredder

Da die eigentliche Page wegen dauernder DDOS-Attacken ständig "down" ist, hier "Alternativ-Links".

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_11353799.html
http://www.wintotaldb.de/yad/softw.php?id=1935


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

Die Links müssen entschärft werden (@Admin).

Diese "your*****247.com"-Seite will einen vor allem erschrecken -
damit man sich ein kostenpflichtiges Schutzprogramm herunterlädt.
Aber, jetzt kommt's:
Bei mir hat diese „Suchseite“ den per Popup als böse gemeldeten Cookie erst installiert.

Ich lasse meist auch Sitzungscookies zu, 
aber: „spy_user_information“ heißt der ausgerechnet.
Die „enigmasoftwaregroup“ warnt sozusagen vor sich selbst? 

„Warning. Important Message!!!
You are seeing this message, because we have detected that you have tracking software installed in your mac”
Dann wurde noch die IP-Nummer, der Mozilla-Browser und das „old“ Betriebssystem genannt, als wären das schlimme Sicherheitsrisiken.

P.S. Das Gegenüber war kein Mac.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Ích werde dann mal sehen ob ich sie mit einem anderem Programm wegbekomme ich melde mich dann noch mal zurück!
Gruß Iris


----------



## Counselor (16 März 2004)

Macht euch keine Sorgen. Bei denen läuft ein einfaches Skript, mit denen die euch Daten anzeigen, die jeder Webserver anzeigen kann. Das Skript könnte so ähnlich aussehen:


```
<html>
<body>



[b]Sie benutzen folgende Software[/b]
<%Response.Write(Request.ServerVariables("http_user_agent"))%>
</p>



[b]Ihre IP Adresse ist[/b]
<%Response.Write(Request.ServerVariables("remote_addr"))%>
</p>



</body>
</html>
```

Es funktioniert ohne Cookies. Den Output des Skripts könnt Ihr hier testen:
http://winfaq.redirectme.net/iptest/iptest.asp
Webserver loggen diese Daten ohnehin ein:
http://www.w3.org/TR/WD-logfile


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

Guten Morgähhhhn   , dank des CWShredder ist der Müll nun endlich weg! Dank an Euch alle noch einmal!
Gruß Iris


----------

